# Anyone know any AMRAC history?



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Curious...


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Amrac bought Cox's molds and then somehow became ROKAR whick was bought out by Lifelike.

That's the short of it anyway. I also understand the Darda and Rotofast bodies fit Cox/AMRAC/ROKAR/Lifelike chassis.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

One of my favorite slots is a marac the Datsun z car.. runs real nice...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

coach61 said:


> One of my favorite slots is a marac the Datsun z car.. runs real nice...


Mine's the Amrac Porshce Carerra RSR. Runs like a wet cat! 

The best representation to date.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Amrac*

I hope these come out


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Does LifeLike still produce the old Cox/Amrac/Rokar Porsche' cars or were they discontinued in the '90's ?


Neal :dude:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I don't think Walthers/LL does the Porsche and Datsun anymore, which is a shame. Many folks like them.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I don't think Walthers/Lifelike is doing anything but NAStyCAR now. Well, there are rumors of a ricer Honda. 

On a side note, the Amrac chassis is a takeoff on the Aurora G plus chassis and lends itself well to adding neo chips for added grip.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

YOu forgot to add the Darda connectin.. they were between Rokar and Life like... for a short time. I have two Darda slot cars... they;re the exact same thing as Rokar, only with a Darda tampo on it.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

My favorite body is also the Porsche RSR

Concerning the Rotafast fitting bodies, the only one that can barely fit are the FAST Formula 1 cars (the one with the G-Plus clone chassis)... 
The genuine Rotafast cars with their weird chassis definitely don't fit an Amrac/Rokar/LL chassis...
I have a comparison webpage about Rotafast if it can interest some here:
http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/tip_rotafast.html


VJ, about the Darda cars, what is the original chassis fitting below? A genuine Amrac? a Rokar? what is stamped (if any) under the chassis? I ask because I won two Darda recently and still haven't received them,. The picture was showing apparently a LifeLike chassis.

VJ, I saw we both miss the Russell Maxx car auction last day on ePayy :wave:


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

about 20 years ago i came across a amrac catelog with future release that never came out items like pinto and vega sprint cars car haulers and a list of race sets that never happen if i could find the catelog iam sure there was more items listed


----------

